# tv blues



## rvaldez (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a 42 inch element plasma tv that will not display picture but sound is ok. :4-dontkno need hellp!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

r, welcome to TSF :wave:

Much more info is required before we can begin to help. Make/Model #, sources, hook up, cables, etc.


----------

